# Fur Fabric in the UK



## Neechan (Sep 10, 2011)

I wanted to post this on the fursuit livejournal, but it's pretty big and intimidating, so I thought I would try here. ;w;
I have been making plushies for a good two years now, and I'm dying to get my hands on the top quality fabric that you guys have over in the US... 

It is near _impossible_ to get Shag fur or Mongolian fur in the UK. I have tried my hardest. I thought about buying it in bulk (until I realised I would have to sell a ton of it, and it would be a lot harder to make a profit), and even ripping apart those fancy pillows you get in IKEA for their fur.

You either get offered rubbish fun fur, or the highest quality throws which are Â£30 a metre. There is nothing in between!
I won't buy from fabric.com or anything, as the shipping is ridiculous and the customs will be even worse... what else can I do?

I'd really appreciate some advice! The fur I am using right now is good, but not good enough! 
Thanks in advance~


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 10, 2011)

Depending on where you live, Mandors in Glasgow or Edinburgh have a limited supply of good quality fake furs which won't break the bank.


----------



## Neechan (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh really? Thank you for that!
Unfortunately I live in the South of England, although I have family and friends near Edinburgh. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sar (Sep 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> *FUR IN THE UK*
> All Textiles - UK
> Cowper & Tordoff - UK
> CraftFabrics by JohnPaul
> ...


Try the internet and also typing "haberdashery" or "fabric stores" into google maps.
Also call to check stock.


----------



## Neechan (Sep 11, 2011)

All those places sell fun fur, not good quality fur.
That was the first place I checked. [:

Edit: I say all, Mohair do lovely fur fabric. It's more like luxury fur, though.


----------



## Wingedwolf (Sep 12, 2011)

Have you looked in the fursuiting section of the UK Fur boards? Theres a big section of places there


----------



## Sar (Sep 12, 2011)

Neechan said:


> All those places sell fun fur, not good quality fur.
> That was the first place I checked. [:


There are also online sites in Deo's sticky.
Fursuiters UK has a couple of ideas as well as sites for other materials.
I take it your looking for something between fun fur and luxury fur?


----------



## Naokishi (Sep 13, 2011)

I would like to say the good stuff at manders glasgow aint cheep >.> you CANT get it for Â£30, lowest I have seen is Â£45 ranging up to Â£150, they are all wedding furs and the like. Remnant kings does have a white plush for under Â£20odd and a wolf for Â£30odd (they are about that price) which are reasonable quality and definately not funfur :3


----------



## Sar (Sep 13, 2011)

Naokishi said:


> I would like to say the good stuff at manders glasgow aint cheep >.> you CANT get it for Â£30, lowest I have seen is Â£45 ranging up to Â£150, they are all wedding furs and the like. Remnant kings does have a white plush for under Â£20odd and a wolf for Â£30odd (they are about that price) which are reasonable quality and definately not funfur :3


 I always overlook that place. :C


----------



## Nae (Sep 14, 2011)

Buying from the US is doable tho. Not cheap, but doable. I've done it too and I'm in The Netherlands. Shipping is around 40-50 dollars, which is around 25-31 pounds and that's when you buy around 3/4-ish yards, so it's not that bad. I've yet to find a European/UK shop which sells nice fur which isn't priced ridiculously. :C Maybe you're lucky enough to find a local shop somewhere.


----------



## Neechan (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry, forgot about this thread! D:
Thanks for all the advice! Although it's such a shame there isn't an easier way to get decent fabric without spending a fortune. >:
I wanted to buy from the US, but I'll get charged extra due to custom tax and VAT, which is ridiculous.


----------

